# Positive Adjectives and Mountain



## Hiro Sasaki

Kirei is not the proper word to describe the beauty of a moutasin.
Yo can say that this room is kirei.  美しい山、　雄大な山、　etc. 


Hiro sasaki


[Flaminius: This thread is a spin-off from another discussion in Japanese Forum.]


----------



## s_a_n_t_i

へぇ～。
山の美しさについて話すとき「きれい」を使うのが不適当って知らなかったよ。
I didn't know that using kirei to describe the beauty of a mountain was not appropriate!. 
I'd say in spanish "Todos los días se aprende algo nuevo".
Something like "You learn some new thing every single day".


Thanks Hiro!.


Peace.
Santi.


----------



## Whodunit

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Kirei is not the proper word to describe the beauty of a moutasin.
> Yo can say that this room is kirei. 美しい山、　雄大な山、　etc.
> 
> Hiro sasaki


 
こんいちはヒロササキさん、
Thanks for your answer, but the word "kirei" was used with "mountain" in my dictionary.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

When we see a beatiful montain, the word which　may come out from 
our mouths must be " Subarashii ！　". しかし　山に裾野（すその）に　きれいな
お花畑（　はなばたけ　）が　あるとか　済みきった湖がある場合、　”きれい”という場合も
あるでしょう。　”　雄大な　山の景色/ながめ　are set phrases. 

”Ｋｉｒｅｉｎａ　ｙａｍａ　”，　”ｋｉｒｅｉｎａ　ｋｕｒｕｍａ”，　sounds a little bit strange althogh 
not very much.  Kirena は　汚れていない、　(brand )new, と　言う意味もあります。

１．　この車は　　一年しか　乗っていないので　まだ　きれいです。

２．　嫁入り前のきれいな体　（　virgin   ) 

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

秀麗な　富士の山　（　しゅうれいな　ふじ　のやま　）　富士山には　”秀麗　”という言葉
が　ぴったりでしょう。　日本語の上級を目指す人は　こういう難しい言葉も　覚えて下さい。

”きれい”　の one more example.

a sign which says : 山をきれいにしましょう。　Keep the mountain clean 
and do not contaminate/pollute the montain. 

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Anatoli

Whodunit said:


> こんいちはヒロササキさん、
> Thanks for your answer, but the word "kirei" was used with "mountain" in my dictionary.


Since everyone is correcting each other in this forum, let me correct your spelling:
こんにちは 

Flaminius,

The example I posted can have -ga, not only -wa!


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

アナトールさん　

”きれいな山　”というのは　文法的にも正しく、　間違いとは　いえません。　ただし
きれいな　山を見たとき　たいていの人は　すばらしい　！　というでしょう。　または
”すばらしいながめですね　”。　人それぞれ　言葉に対する　感受性（　かんじゅせい）が
ちがいます。　スペイン語の辞書も　英語の辞書も誤訳（ごやく）がのっています。
また　まちがいとまで　いわなくても　適当でない　訳語も　載っています。

ロシアの日本語研究は　伝統がありますが　Russian-Japanese dictionaries も　間違いがあるとおもいます。辞書を鵜呑み（うのみ）にしては　いけないとおもいます。

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Anatoli

> アナトールさん
> 
> ”きれいな山　”というのは　文法的にも正しく、　間違いとは　いえません。　ただし
> きれいな　山を見たとき　たいていの人は　すばらしい　！　というでしょう。　または
> ”すばらしいながめですね　”。　人それぞれ　言葉に対する　感受性（　かんじゅせい）が
> ちがいます。　スペイン語の辞書も　英語の辞書も誤訳（ごやく）がのっています。
> また　まちがいとまで　いわなくても　適当でない　訳語も　載っています。
> 
> ロシアの日本語研究は　伝統がありますが　Russian-Japanese dictionaries も　間違いがあるとおもいます。辞書を鵜呑み（うのみ）にしては　いけないとおもいます。
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


Hiro Sasaki-san,

The source of my example was not a dictionary but Kodansha's "Dictionary of Japanese Particles" by Sue Kawashima (a native Japanese).

I agree that some phrases may sound unnatural, I won't insist since I am only learning too I was only trying to demonstrate the usage of の, not the vocabulary or other grammatical points.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

適切な形容詞　副詞は　私も英語、　スペイン語で　苦労しています。　たとえ　文法的に
正しくても　nouns には　それぞれ　適切な　形容詞があります。

名刺によって　形容詞の意味も違ってくる場合も　あります。　

１．　きれいな　花　beautiful flowers.

2.  　きれいな　リンゴ　－　Some people think that the phrase is 
referred to bautiful apples. Others think that it is referred to apples, 
fresh and rotten. 

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## s_a_n_t_i

I thought that 新鮮 was the most accurate word when talking about fresh fruits/meet/etc.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Of course, santi,

 新鮮なリンゴ　is more accurate, clear and has not any vagueness. 
But, if they were sorting apples in a farmer's cooperative ( cooperativa 
agraria ) to choose only fresh apples, they say " きれいなリンゴを選り分ける。
（　よりわける　）。

Hiro sasaki


----------



## s_a_n_t_i

Hiro, Thank you for the explanation.


Peace.
Santi.


----------



## toscairn

http://dictionary.goo.ne.jp/search....arch_history=%A4%CE&kind=jn&kwassist=0&mode=0

水を差すつもりはないんですが、上のリンクの一番上を見てください。
「きれいな山」も使えますよ！
Se puede usar "kireina" con "yama."
You can use "kireina" with "yama."


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

toscairn san


 URL  が　長すぎるからでしょうか、　開くことができません。　学生時代　ワンダーホーゲル
部に　入っていましたから　日本の山は　だいたい　知っています。

アンデスの峰々もすばらしいです。　

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Captain Haddock

「日本語使い分け辞書」によると、「きれい」という意味は、「物の形や色などが整っている」と表す。山は多すぎるだと思う？

とにかく、たぶん日本人が山を見ると、ただ山じゃなくて全部の光景について「すばらしい」と言うだろう。


----------



## toscairn

ごめん、訂正します。「きれいな山」とはあまり言わないかもしれないです。
きれいな山はやっぱり　a clean mountain という意味での「きれい」でしたね。
たまに「きれいな山」ということもないことはないけど、その場合「きれいな（景色の）山」といったニュアンスで話者は言っています。

山を見ながら、特に女性が「きれーい！」と発する場面は想像できます。そのばあい「きれい」は「きれい（な景色）」というのが想定されているのでしょう。「きれい（な山）」を想定していると思っていたのが、私が誤解した理由です。HIRO　さんの説明であってたようです。

ところでハッドックさん、「山は多すぎるだと思う？」で何を書こうとしてたのですか？

山をみて、「景色」を「すばらしい」とも言えるし、「きれい」とも言える。「山」自体を「きれい」とはあまり言わないが「すばらしい」とも言えるし「美しい」とも言える。
ただ「美しい」という表現を日常会話で頻繁に言うのは心理的抵抗があります。たぶん英語の "beautiful" のように気軽に使える語ではないでしょう。

もし私の書いた日本語でわからないことがあったら尋ねてください。


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

toscairn said:


> ごめん、訂正します。「きれいな山」とはあまり言わないかもしれないです。
> 
> 
> ところでハッドックさん、「山は多すぎるだと思う？」で何を書こうとしてたのですか？
> 
> 山をみて、「景色」を「すばらしい」とも言えるし、「きれい」とも言える。「山」自体を「きれい」とはあまり言わないが「すばらしい」とも言えるし「美しい」とも言える。
> ただ「美しい」という表現を日常会話で頻繁に言うのは心理的抵抗があります。たぶん英語の "beautiful" のように気軽に使える語ではないでしょう。
> 
> 。


  ハッドッグさんの言いたかった事は　山というものは　形状が複雑すぎるので
”きれい”　とは　いえないという意味だと思います。”すっきりとして　整った
美しさ”を　”きれい”という言葉で　表現すると解釈しておられるようです。　間違いとは
いえないとおもいます。　言葉は　いろいろなニュアンスがありますから。。　しかし　富士山は　すっきりした形です。　目に飛び込んでくる　山の景色は　通常　山々が　連なっています。　”うつくしい”は　文語ですから　あまり　口からでてくることばでは　ないとおもいます。　九州の霧島　つつじが　すそのに広がっている山の景色なら　女性は　”　きれい！　”というと思います。　”きれい”という言葉は　女性の方がよく　使うと思います。　”山をきれいに
しましょう　”、　”川をきれいにしましょう　”　”トイレをきれいに使いましょう”　という標語
の意味は　clean です。　

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## SpiceMan

toscairn said:


> ところでハッドックさん、「山は多すぎるだと思う？」で何を書こうとしてたのですか？


たぶん、「山は色や形がいろいろあると思わない？」って言うことかな

って言うのは　「きれいという意味は物の形や色などが整っている」　ので　当てるんじゃないか！　って聞いている

・・・かもな

こっちも「きれいな山」はcleanって言う意味になると思う


----------



## Captain Haddock

すみません、「きれい」使えないほど、山は*大きすぎる*と言いたかったのです。「多すぎる」は誤字です。

Toscairnさんの説明はとても助かったのです。


----------



## toscairn

Captain Haddock said:


> すみません、「きれい」使えないほど、山は*大きすぎる*と言いたかった のです。「多すぎる」は誤字です。
> 
> Toscairnさんの説明はとても助かったのです。



助詞「の」は難しいですね。何かを主張したり、解説したりするとき上の文のように「の」を使うこともあるけど、上のようには使わないです。


格助詞「の」：確信的な断定・推定を表す。
「ついに失敗した*の*である」「君がやった*の*だ」　（goo 辞書より引用）


----------



## Captain Haddock

わかりました、ありがとう。^_^


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Captain Haddock said:


> すみません、「きれい」使えないほど、山は*大きすぎる*と言いたかったのです。「多すぎる」は誤字です。
> 
> Toscairnさんの説明はとても助かったのです。


 
大きくですばらしいのは　”　雄大（ゆうだい）”　です。　しかし、　これは　口語では
ありませんから　美しい山を見て　あまり　口からでてくる言葉では　ないでしょう。


Hiro Sasaki


----------



## gaer

Hiro Sasaki said:


> When we see a beatiful montain, the word which　may come out from our mouths must be " Subarashii ！


Hiro, I believe すばらしい、素晴らしい、has the meaning of wonderful, magnificent, awesome.

Does this work?

富士山がすば菅らしい眺めだった。
ふじさんが　すばらしい　ながめ　　だった。
Mt. Fuji/magnificent view/was.
There was a magnificent view of Mt. Fuji.
(Perhaps: I had a magnificent view of Mt. Fuji.)

I have found きれい used frequently with the meaning of "clean".

彼は部屋を綺麗にしておく。
かれは　へや　きれい　にしておく。
He/room/clean (pretty)/maintains.
He keeps his room clean. 

If these sentences are not correct, please correct them!

Gaer


----------



## gaer

Hiro Sasaki said:


> 日本語の上級を目指す人は　こういう難しい言葉も　覚えて下さい。


Not difficult, Hiro, impossible. 

I'm kidding, of course, but we need to remember at all times how difficult Japanese is!

Gaer


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

富士山は　すばらしい　眺め（　ながめ）だった。　For Nagame, the adjective
"Subarashii " is very good. For Keshiki, "Kirei " is perfectly acceptable.

Yes, Gaeru san.  As I have mentioned already with other examples,
Kirei means "clean" (anot neat ). 

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## gaer

Hiro Sasaki said:


> 富士山は　すばらしい　眺め（　ながめ）だった。　For Nagame, the adjective
> "Subarashii " is very good. For Keshiki, "Kirei " is perfectly acceptable.
> 
> Yes, Gaeru san. As I have mentioned already with other examples,
> Kirei means "clean" (anot neat ).
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


Thank you, Hiro. I had not yet read all the posts. I just caught up. 

And I think scenery can be "pretty" or "magnificent"—it depends on the scenery! But a mountain is too big and to "grand" to be merely "pretty". 

Gaer


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Mr. Fuji changes its appearance every minute. Some photographers
continued taking pictures of Mr.Fuji every day and many years.

Katsushika Hokusai painted 36 Mr.Fuji viewed from 36 different places.
How can you describe "Aka fuji - red Fuji" ? "strange" ?  

Therefore you can call it in many ways, "magnificent", " great", 
"wonderful", "mysterious", "impressive", "suplime", "majestic" ,
"fantastic", etc. 

Anyway, it's beauty is beyond our descrptions and our poor vocabulary.

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Sorry my typo. clean (AND neat )


Hiro Sasaki


----------



## gaer

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Mr. Fuji changes its appearance every minute. Some photographers
> continued taking pictures of Mr.Fuji every day and many years.
> 
> Katsushika Hokusai painted 36 Mr.Fuji viewed from 36 different places.
> How can you describe "Aka fuji - red Fuji" ? "strange" ?
> 
> Therefore you can call it in many ways, "magnificent", " great",
> "wonderful", "mysterious", "impressive", "suplime", "majestic" ,
> "fantastic", etc.
> 
> Anyway, it's beauty is beyond our descrptions and our poor vocabulary.
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


I agree. "Sublime" is a very difficult word to define, by the way. It is one of my favorite words. 

Gaer


----------

